# Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen



## D.I.Y (26. Mai 2010)

*Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gern meinen 1000HE auf das Ursprungswindows zurücksetzen, also das Windows XP, das auf der mitgelieferten DVD drauf ist. Nun habe ich leider kein externes CD Laufwerk und deshalb hab ich mir jetzt auch einen USB Stick zugegelgt, der groß genug ist, damit ich die ganze DVD darauf kopieren kann. Ich habe den USB Stick nach Anleitungen aus dem Internet bootfähig gemacht und die ganze DVD darauf kopiert. Wenn ich nun das Netbook starte (im Bios ist natürlich der USB als Primary Boot Device eingestellt), dann bekomm ich immer folgende Meldung:

Datenträger entfernen
Neustart: Taste drücken

Was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## chris-gz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Und wozu brauchst du ein Externes DVD-Laufwerk um Windows neu aufzusetzen?? Dein Cd/DVD/BD laufwerk läuft auch ohne das Windows installiert ist.


----------



## D.I.Y (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Und wozu brauchst du ein Externes DVD-Laufwerk um Windows neu aufzusetzen?? Dein Cd/DVD/BD laufwerk läuft auch ohne das Windows installiert ist.



Ein Eee PC, auch als Netbook bekannt, hat kein CD/DVD Laufwerk  Wer sich nicht auskennt, sollte als erstes nachforschen


----------



## D.I.Y (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Kann mir keiner bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen?


----------



## STSLeon (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Ich kann die sagen, dass etwas mit deinem Stick nicht stimmt. Da hast du einen Fehler gemacht, als du die Windowfiles rübergeschoben hast.


----------



## chris-gz (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Hmm sry deswegen fragte ich ja DIY. Solte nicht als Vorwurf dastehen. Aber vieleicht kann ich dir trotzdem helfen ich habs nämlich mit der Anleitung(Workshop Windows XP auf dem USB-Stick: PeToUSB: Den Stick bootfähig machen) gestern auf nem anderen rechner getestet und hab prima funktioniert.


----------



## D.I.Y (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Ok, ich werde mal die Anleitung versuchen und mich melden, ob es etwas gebracht hat. Aber ich habe die ganze Setup DVD kopiert per Kommandozeilen-Befehl und das müsste so eigentlich gehen, da in dem Handbuch die DVD über ein externes Laufwerk gebootet wird, was ich aber nicht habe. Also ist die DVD doch bootfähig und es sollte keine Probleme geben, wenn ich sie ganz auf den Stick ziehe?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eee PC 1000HE auf Ursprungs-Windows via USB zurücksetzen*

Hey.
Wenn du ne SATA HDD drin hast, dann kannst du die einfach ausbauen, in einen Rechner einbauen und dann die Installation durchführen lassen. 
Also einfach von der DVD booten, dann das Backup mit Norton Ghost (glaub ich ist das) herstellen und wenn das fertig ist, Rechner abschalten und HDD wieder in den EEE einbauen. Habe ich auch schon mal so gemacht und das hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------

